# Form 80 - Need help with questions



## shooops (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm filling in the forms now and it is so incredibly tedious. I have a question that I hope someone can help me with: 

Form 80: 

Q44 Have you travelled to Australia before? 
No
Yes Give details in chronological order
(If insufficient space, give details at Part J – Additional details)

I have travelled to Australia multiple times for my undergraduate and postgraduate studies as well as for holidays. Do I list all the times that I've been to Australia or just the past 10 years? 

Thank you! Any help is much appreciated


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shooops -

Ah, the joys of Form 80. We do them a lot and it never gets fun! Re: Question 44, all previous trips to Australia are asked for, not just the last 10 years.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shooops (Jan 7, 2013)

As always, thank you Mark!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy to help!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm telling you, we need a sticky tread just for Form 80 

It's such a confusing, strange form. So easy to make a mistake on, too.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I'm telling you, we need a sticky tread just for Form 80
> 
> It's such a confusing, strange form. So easy to make a mistake on, too.


Well, I don't know that much about form 80 other than I am glad I haven't had to do one and that it can end up on the desk at ASIO.

If you want to write a comprehensive thread about form 80 I will make it a sticky for you.

Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

sorry guys lol i actually found the form 80 simple. Once you read the questions ( remembering that there is a explanation to each question available) they are simple, i did find most of the questions asked were already asked in the other numerous forms i had to fill out for the PMV. I believe this form basically is a selection of important questions asked in the numerous forms attached to an application, im maybe wrong but i think the form is probably the form the DIAC would take first notice of to give them a rough idea of the applicant. If its true by filling in this form it speeds up the process a little then its a good thing even tough people find it difficult.

This is only my view on the famous Form 80 lol.
Louise


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree once you read through it and draft it (I always print a draft and final copy of the form) but the content of the questions is not straight forward for everyone; countries visited in the past 10 years, all employment history, all schools attended, details about all family members, who to write down as contacts in Australia - this stuff is not straight forward for everyone. 

Even just the visited countries was an issue for me, as Europe has many countries in relatively little space and it was near impossible for me to retrieve all dates of school trips to Berlin, Barcelona and many others from when I was 15.

It's questions like that that made the form complicated for me, not necessarily the literal questions. What schools to include, what to do if you don't remember exact months or dates. That's all problems exclusive to Form 80. The travel history question is also on 47sp but most others are not.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Nelly you may be pleased to know i have started a complete explanation on form 80 which hopefully will be completed real soon, with the help of the Mods on here this will make things easier and more simple for people to understand. 
My aim is to give an explanation in simple terms to every question on this form. Hopefully some one will find this useful once its finished.

Louiseb


----------



## akinawamomo (Dec 7, 2012)

*Clarification required please!*

Hey guys,

Lucky i came across this thread as I was hoping to get a few things clarified regarding this notorious form 80.

My fiance (the applicant) lives in Cairo and holds a Yemeni passport. When completing the form it was difficult to answer some questions regarding addresses as Yemen does not have formal addresses per se... moreso road names and areas. 
I was wondering would this pose an issue?

He received a phone call from the Case Officer last night and was asked to provide some clarification regarding certain addresses.

I am also wondering, does any suporting evidence have to be provided to back up any of your answers for such questions? For example, a question asks you about the qualifications you have - would you be asked to provide evidence of these qualifications?

I hope I am making sense.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

> He received a phone call from the Case Officer last night and was asked to provide some clarification regarding certain addresses.


 I would highly recomend attaching a formal postage letter ( a utility bill or a letter from the bank) showing his name and the postal address, along with this i write a letter explaining the situation.


> I am also wondering, does any suporting evidence have to be provided to back up any of your answers for such questions? For example, a question asks you about the qualifications you have - would you be asked to provide evidence of these qualifications?


 No you dont have to provide evidence of qualification if they were levels passed passed at school, If he has gained a level of education and he holds certificates (masters,hons ect) or he has specialised career which he use to obtain visa/work in Australia then yes he will need to provide all evidence.
Hope this helps 
Louiseb


----------



## yanky (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey... 

Please suggest if i doesnt show my work experience and show myself as dependent on my parents, will it be a problem in partner visa.. 

what if we make changes in record of viber messages... are the original messages traceable?.
yanky


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

> Please suggest if i doesnt show my work experience and show myself as dependent on my parents, will it be a problem in partner visa..


 Yanky you have to show your work experience hun these cannot be hidden from the immigration, if you lie and im not saying you will but if you dont declare every detail they require and they find out ( remember they will check on everything) you have hidden something you can and will be declined a visa. Everyone knows were they worked and didnt work so please dont lie to them they will find out. Yanky the immigration are not stupid people and you CANNOT hide or try to lie to them because they will find out and they will and do and have the power to decline you from entering Australia.



> what if we make changes in record of viber messages... are the original messages traceable?.


In regards to Viber messaging this is the same as/simular to facebook and skype To be honest you sound as though you want to "change" your Messages to make your proof of relationship look more plausable. Sorry Yanky you make it sound as though your intentions are to cover up or improve your prove of relationship to gain a partner visa. Sorry if im wrong and im sure i will be corrected if im wrong, but this is how it looks.


----------



## akinawamomo (Dec 7, 2012)

louiseb said:


> I would highly recomend attaching a formal postage letter ( a utility bill or a letter from the bank) showing his name and the postal address, along with this i write a letter explaining the situation. No you dont have to provide evidence of qualification if they were levels passed passed at school, If he has gained a level of education and he holds certificates (masters,hons ect) or he has specialised career which he use to obtain visa/work in Australia then yes he will need to provide all evidence.
> Hope this helps
> Louiseb


_Thanks a lot louiseb that makes a lot of sense.

What about if my fiance can't remember the exact dates he's been to certain schools? Will that pose an issue? _


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Shooops -
> 
> Ah, the joys of Form 80. We do them a lot and it never gets fun! Re: Question 44, all previous trips to Australia are asked for, not just the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I have a few questions related to form 80:

1. For question 51, should I list all of my parents citizenships or just one of them?

2. How do you determine when a citizenship (that is not by birth) was first granted (via descent)?

3. For question 47, I do not know the exact dates of my employment history . Am I able to give a rough estimate?

4. For question 46, I do no have the exact addresses for a few of the places where I temporarily lived (e.g. for three months). Can I just skip those periods of time and include them with my primary place of residence? I am happy to include them, I just do not have any recollection of the street address etc..

Thanks a bunch!

Yael


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

Happy to help - see below:

1. Note that Form 80 allows for 2 different citizenships to be listed for parents. If a parent has more than 2 citizenships, the additional citizenships should be listed on the additional information page.

2. You'd have to look at the circumstances to determine the first day that a person was a citizen - that the citizenship was either granted to them by a governmental entity, by law, or by birth.

3. I would estimate as best you can and include a note in the additional info page for this question that you estimated based on all available info.

4. Your choice on this - the key is to account for all months/years in the last 10 years one way or another. If you know the months/years but not the address for some period, may be better to put that down including the city/state/country and put something like "do not recall address" or something like that for the address area. Other choice is that if you considered you lived at one address on a permanent basis, but was just visiting for a short period at another address, you may conclude that you didn't actually "live" at the shorter period address since you were only visiting, and lump that time into time at the permanent address.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

"2. You'd have to look at the circumstances to determine the first day that a person was a citizen - that the citizenship was either granted to them by a governmental entity, by law, or by birth."

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the speedy response and useful information.

One quick follow up re: question 2. I am Canadian due to the fact that my dad is Canadian, but I was born in the US. Would when I first got my canadian passport qualify as when I was first granted citizenship? i.e. is this when a governmental entity officiated my citizenship status?

And lastly, as far as identity documents to list on form 80. I misplaced my Social Security Card from the US many years ago. While I know my number by heart, I cannot remember if the name printed on included my middle name. Should I list my full name on the form and then mention my lack of clarity, in an appending document?

Thanks again for your help!

Yael


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

Yes, first day received your CA. passport would be good. Would also include full name - USA SS cards almost always include the full (incl middle) name.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## thesmoothsuit (Sep 9, 2013)

Is form 80 needed or only on request?

It looks like they have the same questions for form 80 as well as forms 40 & 47?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi SmoothSuit -

It depends on the visa - for some it's required, for others it's required if the case officer requests it, and for others it's not used. Yes, there is definitely some overlap between 80 and 40sp, 47sp, however 80 gets more into the applicant's work and address history, etc. For partner visas, we always recommend including Form 80 - it used to be optional on the checklists from DIAC, now it's on the checklist.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kanwalbhullar (Sep 16, 2013)

My indian funds enquary after they decision briging visa expiry date I don't know what is the reason .. Plz help


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, Kanwalbhullar, but I'm still confused about the situation. Let's try some questions:

1. What visa are you on now?
2. What visa is the DIAC enquiry about (this visa? another visa?)
3. Have you had a visa refused or cancelled?
4. Have you applied to the MRT?
5. Have you received a decision from the MRT?

Hope this helps work out the fact-gathering process.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kanwalbhullar (Sep 16, 2013)

I have extend my student visa.

I show my funds from India.

After case officer enquire the funds from
india.
Then case officer cancelled my briging visa expiry date 18 oct 2013.

Plz suggest me what I can do? If I put the MRT 

Can they extend my student visa.. Plz help


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

OK, that's very helpful. Based on what you've said, it sounds like your additional student visa application has been refused and you have not yet received the refusal notice. The bridging visa is typically set to expire 28 days from the date that a visa is refused + another 7 days if the notice is sent by post, so if the visa was refused last Friday 13 Sep and they mailed you the notice, you'll probably receive it this week. 

If you lodge a review to the MRT, you must do that within 21 days of the refusal, and generally you would be able to continue to study - it would essentially continue your bridging visa until a decision is made by the MRT. The MRT cannot extend your visa, but your bridging visa will be automatically extended until a decision is made by the MRT if you lodge a valid MRT application within the time limit. Note that the time limit on MRT applications is absolutely strict - no way to apply if you miss the time limit, so I would not leave things until the last moment.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

*Form 80: Help*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Yael -
> 
> Yes, first day received your CA. passport would be good. Would also include full name - USA SS cards almost always include the full (incl middle) name.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I have a few more follow up questions for form 80 and form 47, if you don't mind helping. My apologies on how lengthy the questions are. You seem very knowledgable on the subject, to say the least, and I was just hoping for some guidance.

1. On form 80, question 3 asks for your full name, if your full name does not appear on your passport (this is the case with me). However in question 8, it asks for "any other ways that your name is spelled," would I also include my full name there, as well as the version with just my middle initial, since my passport lacks that version of my name (unfortunately my identity docs vary from having my full name, my name with just the middle initial, and no middle name). Similarly, on from 47, question 14 it asks for "any other ways your name is spelled" but in the case of form 47, there is no other question that directly asks for your full name. How would you recommend that I go about responding to these questions in order for the answers on each form to align with one another and my identity documents?

2. On form 80, question 16 asks for national identity documents. How many should I include? I have a birth certificate, canadian citizenship card, social insurance card, and social security card? Do the identity documents that include need to match the exact documents I included on my health declarations?

3. In a similar vein to my previous question, I realized that I wrote down the wrong issue date and expiration for my Israeli passport in my health declarations. Should I mention this somewhere in my application?

4. On from 80, question 41 asks for the date of issue for the current visa I am on. Would that be the date that I was first granted the visa (i.e. March 18) or the date that I entered into Australia and began my visa stay ( i.e. July 5)? Also on my vevo account it says "Onshore" for the "location." Would that be the place of issue?

5. On form 80, question 44 it asks if i have traveled to Australia before and on what visa. I was on an eta, but I what type of visa would that qualify as? visitor? tourist? can I just write ETA for visa type? Also, I can't seem to find the "place where visa was issued" I applied for it online in Canada, but made the payment to a company in NSW. Any thoughts on what I should write?

6. On from 80, question 44, it asks if I have ever been to Australia before. Would that include my current stay in Australia ( I live here right now) or only past trips?

7. On form 80, question 45 asks for all the places that you have traveled in over the past ten years. I have traveled quite extensively and some of the stamped dates are missing from my passport. For example, in some cases I have a stamp from when the date that I arrived in a country, but not a stamp of the date when I left the previous country. If I put in a date that maybe one or two days off (depending on the travel time/time zone changes), should I mention this somewhere? Also, I grew up in the US and as a dual citizen, drove to Canada a few times a year to visit my family. However, they don't stamp these at the border, so I have no record of the dates I traveled there. How should I represent these trips in this section? Also it says that we should include visits back to our citizenship countries, as well as short stays, but what if the trip back to the country is a return trip from a holiday, in which you then live in your citizenship country again for anywhere from 3 months to multiple years? Should you still include those periods of living as part of places you have traveled? In other words do all periods of time over the past ten years need to be accounted for in this section?

8. On form 80, question 46 asks you to list all places lived in in the past ten years. There were extended periods of time where I was traveling (anywhere from 4 months to a year). I can either list my parents/family home address during those periods of time, or during those dates give no address but write that I was traveling. How do your recommend that I fill this in? (you spoke to this question before, but I was hoping you could speak a bit more to this). According to the DIAC, what qualifies as having "lived" somewhere?

9. On form 80, question 47 asks for your employment history for the past ten years. I have information from early jobs based on season (e.g. fall, winter) but not exact months. I can roughly translate this information to months, but in some cases my months may in fact be slightly off. Should I mention that I am unsure of some or just guestimate? Also, I can't remember if I worked of the books at one of the jobs I held. If I include this job in the list will the employer/I get in trouble if there is no tax record? Keep in mind this job was in the USA.

10. On form 80, question 50 asks if you have written a thesis. I wrote a thesis for my bachelors as well as for my masters degree. However there is only space for one thesis. Should I write the second thesis in section J? Speaking of section J, I have tons of extra stuff to include for form 80, what happens if there is not enough room on form J? Can I attach additional sheets?

11. Should I even be filling form 80 out? I am a Canadian citizen with no criminal record....

Ok, I think thats it for now.

Thanks again for all of the help!

Cheers,
Yael


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Nushkito said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have a few more follow up questions for form 80 and form 47, if you don't mind helping. My apologies on how lengthy the questions are. You seem very knowledgable on the subject, to say the least, and I was just hoping for some guidance.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thank you so very much for the detailed responses! In answer to the last question, I am applying for an 820 partnership visa.

Thanks again!

Yael


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

820 = Form 80 required - have fun!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

I will...haha

Thanks!


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

yes, look at your passport entry and exit stamps and list it all in chronological order. Sorry I'd take this down but don't know how


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mark - further to your response above regarding "6. On from 80, question 44, it asks if I have ever been to Australia before. Would that include my current stay in Australia ( I live here right now) or only past trips?

** Yes, all trips.....

I arrived in 2011 on my 457 and that is shown in question 42. But you're recommending we repeat this in question 44?

Also, since my arrival I've made several trips outside Australia for both work and personal purposes. I've included these under question 45, but do I need to include them again under Trips to Australia referring to me re-entering Australia? This would therefore mean having an arrival date of, say August 2012 (when I returned from an overseas business trip), and exit date of January 2013 (when I departed on an overseas personal trip).

I don't want to over-kill the information, but I also don't want to skip something DIAC would consider relevant.


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Yael -
> 
> 820 = Form 80 required - have fun!
> 
> ...


p.s. For part J Additional Details, can I just leave that page blank and write "see attached typed sheets" and attach typed up additional details. I just have so many travel dates and other extenuating information, that I would rather not attempt to handwrite it on the form, plus there is no way that it will fit. Is it mandatory that the additional information be handwritten, since form 80 needs to be complete by hand?

Thanks again!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What makes you think Form 80 has to be completed by hand? It doesn't.


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> What makes you think Form 80 has to be completed by hand? It doesn't.


When I downloaded it to my computer I am experiencing great difficulty typing in the information. Some section do not allow me type on it. Also it says at the top of the form that it should be completed in pen using block letters....

Can I fill it on the computer?

on a completely unrelated note, when applying for 820, should I tick permanent residency or further temporary stay at the top of form 80?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The 820 is actually an application for both the 820 and 801 at the same time. They reassess you two years out to make sure you're still together and then make you permanent, but you're actually applying for both at once. So it's a permanent residency application. 

As to the forms - all the forms say that. I know it's confusing, but what they're saying is IF you fill it out by hand, make sure you use block letter and pen rather than pencil. They not only allow typed forms - they prefer them as they're easier to read. 

I know some sections don't allow you to type if you just have Acrobat Reader. I had to download the full Adobe Acrobat in order to be able to edit/type into forms. I just downloaded a free trial version, though. That gave me plenty of time to complete my forms.


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, do I have to list all the schools I went to ? I only wrote down my higher education qualifications thinking that they would not care much where I went to school as a kid...


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> The 820 is actually an application for both the 820 and 801 at the same time. They reassess you two years out to make sure you're still together and then make you permanent, but you're actually applying for both at once. So it's a permanent residency application.
> 
> As to the forms - all the forms say that. I know it's confusing, but what they're saying is IF you fill it out by hand, make sure you use block letter and pen rather than pencil. They not only allow typed forms - they prefer them as they're easier to read.
> 
> I know some sections don't allow you to type if you just have Acrobat Reader. I had to download the full Adobe Acrobat in order to be able to edit/type into forms. I just downloaded a free trial version, though. That gave me plenty of time to complete my forms.


Ok great. Thanks a bunch! Much easier on the computer


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Yael -
> 
> 820 = Form 80 required - have fun!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

A quick follow up question about presenting statutory declarations. In each of our sections we have included a table of contents and stat dec/cover letter which explains the enclosed material and missing information. Is it possible to do a joint stat dec signed by the both of us, which starts with 'we' rather than 'I' or do we need to write individual ones?

Thanks a bunch!

Yael


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What you're talking about is not required (stat decs at the start of each section) so there's no requirement for how to do them. You can do them however you like. 

You do need to each provide one individual statement about the history of your relationship - those do need to be separate, so don't get those confused with notes at the start of each section.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Excellent notes by CG. I would add that statutory declarations from multiple parties are generally not the best idea in my view. The problem is that a stat dec is a legally binding document where the writer(s) of the document declare statements of fact in the form of opinions from the writer's perspective (when it comes to relationships, etc). If more than one person states this, it becomes a question whether both parties agree to each and every item in the stat dec, even if the word "we" is used consistently instead of "I". For these reasons we always recommend that each person sign a separate stat dec.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mark and College Girl,

Thanks for the information. If a joint stat dec is not considered as legally valid, I wonder if we should switch who writes which cover letter/stat dec for each section, as I feel as if having two cover letter stat decs per section may be a bit redundant. Anyone have any suggestions on how to present the coverletter stat decs for each section?

On a different note, I was wondering if I should include certified copies of all of my national identity documents that I list on form 80, question 16. The document checklist for the 820 only requires your passport and birth certificate, but since I list national identity docs, I was not sure if I needed to include a certified copy of those docs as well. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> The 820 is actually an application for both the 820 and 801 at the same time. They reassess you two years out to make sure you're still together and then make you permanent, but you're actually applying for both at once. So it's a permanent residency application.
> 
> As to the forms - all the forms say that. I know it's confusing, but what they're saying is IF you fill it out by hand, make sure you use block letter and pen rather than pencil. They not only allow typed forms - they prefer them as they're easier to read.
> 
> I know some sections don't allow you to type if you just have Acrobat Reader. I had to download the full Adobe Acrobat in order to be able to edit/type into forms. I just downloaded a free trial version, though. That gave me plenty of time to complete my forms.


Hi CollegeGirl,

Just a quick follow up question. I have filled in both form 47sp and form 80 on the computer. However, I find that typing in section J is too difficult as I am including a chart, and detailed explanations for some of the questions. Do you think it is ok if I write the question number and 'see attached sheet' in section J for each question that I have attached additional commentary for?

Thanks!
Yael


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nushkito said:


> Hi Mark and College Girl,
> 
> Thanks for the information. If a joint stat dec is not considered as legally valid, I wonder if we should switch who writes which cover letter/stat dec for each section, as I feel as if having two cover letter stat decs per section may be a bit redundant. Anyone have any suggestions on how to present the coverletter stat decs for each section?
> 
> ...


It really is not necessary to have your "cover sheet" for each section be a statutory declaration. I personally feel that's overkill. Just write whatever it is you want to write, and if you feel like it makes it more official, sign it. Again - this is not something they ask for or is required - the only purpose of doing these is to help with the organization of the application. That's my two cents, though - you have to do whatever feels right to you. 

As to your second question, I don't believe you need to provide those. They don't ask for them.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nushkito said:


> Hi CollegeGirl,
> 
> Just a quick follow up question. I have filled in both form 47sp and form 80 on the computer. However, I find that typing in section J is too difficult as I am including a chart, and detailed explanations for some of the questions. Do you think it is ok if I write the question number and 'see attached sheet' in section J for each question that I have attached additional commentary for?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've read before that that's fine.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Nushkito said:


> Hi Mark and College Girl,
> 
> Thanks for the information. If a joint stat dec is not considered as legally valid, I wonder if we should switch who writes which cover letter/stat dec for each section, as I feel as if having two cover letter stat decs per section may be a bit redundant. Anyone have any suggestions on how to present the coverletter stat decs for each section?
> 
> ...


You dont need stat decs at all for each section. I think u are getting confused with the statements u have to write. You each write a statement outlining the history of your relationship covering the questions they ask. Then you use evidence for the categories they ask.


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much CollegeGirl!


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, I've read before that that's fine.


Just a quick follow up as we plant to submit our application on Monday. Is it ok to print forms and other documents for the application double sided? Or is it expected that everything be single sided?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't read instructions on that anywhere so I don't know for sure, but I'd probably only do it single-sided with anything important as when they scan them they may not notice they're double-sided....


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

*Last Minute Panic*

Hi Mark,

I just had a quick question, as I enter into a momentary panic. My partner and I plan to submit our partnership visa application on Monday. We have checked through everything multiple times and feel prepared. However, although we have been together for nearly three years, we were long distance for 14 months (due to prior commitments to higher education). We registered our relationship in Australia three months ago and are applying for our visa in Queensland. As stated in the immigration booklet, because we have registered our relationship, we are able to waive the twelve-month living together requirement prior to application. I just want to double check that we have understood this information correctly before we spend 4600 dollars.

Thanks a bunch
Yael


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks a bunch CollegeGirl!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

You have correctly understood the requirement - a registered relationship with one of the qualifying states means the 12 month living together requirement is waived. That being said, DIBP still will assess the genuineness of your relationship, and for defacto relationships they look at time spent living together - I would suggest perhaps including a cover letter and showing that any time spent apart during the 12 months prior to lodging your application was temporary in nature. However, a 3 year relationship with evidence to show 3 years should do well in the assessment process.

Hope this helps - please advise if I can assist further -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I just wanted to thank you for your continuous support during the application process. We submitted our application this past Thursday and are crossing our fingers for a speedy processing time!

Thanks again,

Yael


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

Very happy to hear you lodged your application - glad I could help, and best of luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mark,

I hope all is well. I just have a three follow up questions now that we have submitted the visa:

1. Please correct me if I have misunderstood my current circumstances...

My whv expires on July 5th, at which point my bridging visa comes into play until my partnership visa is (hopefully) granted. If I were to begin work with an employee after January 5th, I would not exceed the six month limitation on the WHV and I will be able to continue working for this employee once I am on the bridging visa as well as the partnership visa. Right? If I am confident that my partnership visa will be granted, can I legally accept a permanent job offer at this time?

2. I will be leaving the country for the Christmas holidays. Since I am still on a WHV, this is a nonissue. I simply need to inform immigration that I am leaving and reapply for a bridging visa A, once I am back in Australia, right?

3. I submitted a form to extend my working rights with the same employee past the six month limit, since I am an on a WHV and waiting on a decision on my partnership visa. However, I was unable to submit a letter from my employer in support, as I work for the Department of Education, Training and Employment as a secondary teacher, and they do not write letters pertaining to immigration/work matters. I did however include payslips from DETE, as evidence of my employment. Based on your knowledge, did you think there is any chance that they will grant me the work limit waiver without the letter of support?

Thanks a bunch!

Yael


----------



## apexi (Nov 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Happy to help!


Hi Mark,

I see that you are the most active and knowledgeable person on the site, i was wondering if you could assist me with a doubt here??

I have applied to ACT with my spouse as the primary applicant. I had a conviction in 2002 for DWI in the USA and I was a non immigrant back then, so after my conviction I was placed in removal proceedings following which I chose to voluntarily get back to India before they could deport me.

it has been almost 12 yrs since but we have decided to declare this in the Form 80, what are my chances of getting the PR or would there be any additional issues??

I was never in Jail or left on bond, I do have a 10 yr bar which gets over nex yr in June.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yael -

Thanks for the note - re: working on BV-A after WHV expires, no problems with that - BV-A with full work rights are the default BV issued for onshore partner visa applications. No problem accepting a permanent position in this scenario that I see.

Re: 2 - correct.

Re: 3 - I think there is an excellent chance you'll get the extension. You might explain the situation to DIBP and suggest they contact your manager or employer directly to confirm your employment, etc.

Hope this helps - best of luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Apexi -

Good choice to declare this on Form 80. Unless you had a sentence of 1 year or more (whether served or suspended), and as long as you declare everything completely to DIBP, it's very unlikely to be an issue. However another issue - in all your trips to Australia before (if you have traveled here), did you answer the passenger card question re: convictions truthfully? 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## apexi (Nov 26, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Apexi -
> 
> Good choice to declare this on Form 80. Unless you had a sentence of 1 year or more (whether served or suspended), and as long as you declare everything completely to DIBP, it's very unlikely to be an issue. However another issue - in all your trips to Australia before (if you have traveled here), did you answer the passenger card question re: convictions truthfully?
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Thanks for the prompt reply, I have never traveled to Australia so the question of filling the passenger card never arises  .... also do we have any cases where sum1 was questioned further or asked for more details.

I am anxiously waiting for this to work out for us ...


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mark! Much appreciated!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Apexi -

Yes, especially for permanent visa applications if a case officer wants more information or documents, he/she will often request those.

Best,

Mark Northam



apexi said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply, I have never traveled to Australia so the question of filling the passenger card never arises  .... also do we have any cases where sum1 was questioned further or asked for more details.
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for this to work out for us ...


----------



## Nushkito (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks again for your continued help. My working rights did get extended on WHV while I wait for either the bridging visa or partnership visa to come through. Two quick questions:

1. As long as I have informed immigration that I am leaving the country for the holidays, that will have no effect on the working rights extension, right? (i am aware I need to resubmit the birding visa application once I come back)

2. My criminal history check expires in April. Should I contact DIAC within a month of the day, to inform of this and see if they can either a. expedite the processing or b. ask them to make a note that I will be submitting a new criminal history check? What is the best way to go about this process?

Thanks a bunch!

Yael


----------



## ajmaddison88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey,

Regarding form 80 I have been told that you don't have to do it for the 820/801 online application if you are from a low risk country (UK). 

Ive got all my evidence apart from form 80. I am applying in 9 days, would you recommend doing form 80 or wait to see if they need it??


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ajmaddison88 -

I'd probably wait until they request it, but be ready to do it just in case.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,

Another 2 "quick" questions for me,


1. On form 80 when they say countries travelled to, does that include countries transited through? (staying a few hours in an airport!)


2. Which is regarding the messages just before mine.
I am on a WHV, which will expire in January. In August I will have work 6mths for same employer, who would be very happy to keep me (they have told me so), but they can't because of the 6mths requirement.
I called immigration and they told me that even if I applied for partnership the 6mths can't be extended in any way until the end of my visa, in January.
So how is it possible to get it extended?


Thank you for your time


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Immigration is known for giving incorrect information over the phone. Not only is it possible, but there's a form specifically for it. Read down where it gives the three "exceptional circumstances" - the third reads:



> remaining in your current job while a decision is being made on an application for a visa
> which would allow you to continue full time work with your employer without leaving
> Australia, such as an application for a Temporary Business (Long Stay) visa or a Spouse visa.


This situation is EXACTLY what this form is for.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks!

I will reach the 6months before I apply for the visa, so I guess I'll stop working for them (take a holiday ) and then submit the form once I have applied... so many forms!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, that sounds like the right way to do it.


----------



## ajmaddison88 (Jul 4, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ajmaddison88 -
> 
> I'd probably wait until they request it, but be ready to do it just in case.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Thanks for your response.

I am going to complete Form 80 and upload it with all my other documents to be safe. I've read a few people from low risk countries being asked to upload it.

With regards to Form 80, it says trips in the last 10 years apart from Australia. Does that include my time in England before I came to Australia?

Also I had trips back in 2006 which I can't really remember the exact dates, and as it was within the EU I didn't get a stamp. I know the month, is it OK to possibly put /1 of the month - say 7/14 days??

Thanks
Alex


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Yes, all trips during the the last 10 years - if you don't have an exact date, I'd put your best estimate and make a note on the extension page of the form (at the end with the extra space, etc) that for that question you've used the best available information you have but had to estimate some dates.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



ajmaddison88 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Helene said:


> 1. On form 80 when they say countries travelled to, does that include countries transited through? (staying a few hours in an airport!)


If your passport was stamped, then you need to include them.


----------



## WendyB (May 22, 2014)

so.....I thought I'd get a jump on the form so I downloaded the most current version (04/2014) and have made it to question 20. This is the question about employment.
It's been changed and significantly. You must now list all employment and unemployment SINCE BIRTH!?!?!?!?!?!? I mowed lawns and babysat thru middle school and high school in addition to working the summers in the HS office. I'm 53, I barely remember doing this let alone dates!! 
How is this supposed to be handled? Put in the comments that my employment is, to the best of my knowledge, as close as I remember?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, do the best you can and let them know some dates have been approximated. Not sure they're looking for lawn mowing and babysitting, but yeah, do the best you can with the rest.


----------



## davaness (Feb 3, 2015)

*Arrival date?*

Hi everyone.
I´m filling out this form 80 as well and I don´t know what "Arrival date" to put in the different fields in questions 35 and 36, since I arrived in Australia on a tourist visa, left the country once before 3 months, came back again on the same tourist visa and before I had to left the country again I got my 457.

So, for my "current visa" I don't have an arrival date. I was already in the country on another visa. What should I put?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## angelicabcc (Apr 15, 2014)

I would just put the most recent date that you arrived in Australia


----------



## martin_K (Feb 27, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi SmoothSuit -
> 
> It depends on the visa - for some it's required, for others it's required if the case officer requests it, and for others it's not used. Yes, there is definitely some overlap between 80 and 40sp, 47sp, however 80 gets more into the applicant's work and address history, etc. For partner visas, we always recommend including Form 80 - it used to be optional on the checklists from DIAC, now it's on the checklist.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark! I just want to clarify, for form 80, do I need to provide a copy of my passport pages as evidence of the trips I have made in the last 10 years?
Thanks!


----------

